# Ranger's new foster puppy...need some good wishes.



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a cutie. Many prayers for her and her littermates. Stay well little ones.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

What cute little face! She looks like she weighs about five pounds wet! Have fun with her. It sounds like you're doing a great job. Hope big boy Ranger decides she's safe to play with. LOL.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh my, she is super adorable! I will keep her in my prayers, distemper is a nasty one.....looks like you and Ranger are doing a great job.....Bless you!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

What a cutie!

Many years ago I rescued a German Shepherd mix from the local Humane Society. Jenny, as I called her, was maybe 3 months old at the time. She developed distemper and our vet told us not to get attached to her. Too late. I fed her from my fingers and gave her the love she so needed. We lost her - 16 years later. 

I hope you enjoy the little gal, who is very lucky to have made her way to you.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

What a cutie, hope Sahara is now well and all her brothers, sisters and Mom are doing OK...


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Yikes, look at those puppy teeth! Stay strong Sahara, and please let Ranger down from the flower garden.


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

She is a cutie! Fingers crossed for a healthy go at life for her! And I'm so glad Ranger has forgiven her and that they are playing now!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Sending lots of good thoughts that your little girl stays fit and healthy


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope she continues to do well. They can run a distemper test, has the rescue suggested that?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sending lots of good thoughts and prayers for her and her siblings. If attitude and cuteness will beat this she stay healthy and happy. Such a cute face she has. Love all the pictures.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*A Doll*

She is an absolute doll!!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Lots of good thoughts for the sharklet. She is such a cute things; good luck to her and to you.

Even though the circumnstances are stressful now, I cannot help but grin at the pic of the midget relegating Ranger to the back of the garden and the one of Blue testing the waters.

Stay healthy, Sahara.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

How's she doing? And Ranger and Blue?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Foster pup*

How is the little Foster pup doing?
How are Ranger and Blue?


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Sahara is doing great, thank goodness!! Only problem is that she can't handle the kibble I've got for her. I tried transitioning her to the kibble with her chicken'n'rice diet and every time I do, she gets the runs. I put in 1/8 of a cup total with her meals yesterday and she had the runs by night time and threw up in her crate overnight  But she's put on weight, is very active, and seems very healthy! Yay!

Ranger and Blue are great! Ranger and Sahara are playing really well now and are finally bonding. Blue is a little more leery of her, but that's normal for him and the foster puppies. He's never too sure about them. I figure it's because when the pups try to bite him they end up getting his skin instead of just his hair, like Ranger.

Sahara goes in for her spay tomorrow and then she's up for adoption! I have a feeling she'll be snapped up pretty quick. Everyone who meets her adores her...at least until she starts biting! But even that is coming along a little better now. It's so hard to see the foster puppies go, but I'm so grateful I had the chance to foster again this summer. Hopefully I have her for a few more weeks!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Sahara is the cutest!!!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Awww! She reminds me of my church friend's dog Jupiter. Praying that she stays well.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Sahara is adorable and I am so glad she is doing better.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

So glad to see little Sahara was not affected by the distemper. What a relief ! Hopefully no other sibling of hers got sick either.

Do you have another kind of kibble at hand you might try ? An 1/8 of a cup is really not much but she is a small thing so perhaps try with even less and go verrrrry slowly ? 

I hope her spay was uneventful and that she will not go (and drive everybody) crazy while she is recuperating. Does she do frozen Kongs ?


----------

